# Sheds



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

I hanker after a potting shed. Any thoughts on where to get one in Southern Portugal for a good price, whether a wooden one will survive the weather etc etc. Or...does anyone know a good place to get reclaimed wood so we can build one...or does anyone know anyone who can build one for a good price. I dont need a big one...maybe 6 by 4...although also hankering after a summer house too lol Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Aki, LeRoyMerlin do them might be a better bet as imported and better timber, quite easy to knock up a Rustic shed from rough sawn planks from a local wood yard plenty of plans online


----------

